# looking for plants.



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

looking for more dwarf sag, anubias nana, anubias nana petite,and some type of vals for back ground that don't get taller then 18 inches.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

fishyjoe24 said:


> looking for more dwarf sag, anubias nana, anubias nana petite,and some type of vals for back ground that don't get taller then 18 inches.


duc had the anubias, robert has the dwarf sag, just looking for sales. so in the words of robert text what am I up to now, make a 29g a simple each to take care of low light planted tank.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Will be getting Joey taken care of with an Extreme Tankover. Look for our tank build posting up this weekend.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

tank is planted, will have photos once tank is cleared up. THANKS ROBERT (digital_gods)....


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

and i blow it up, some one help me with my over a cheavment to have a amano looking tank... the bills and dumb stuff pile up.. I make do a simple low lght set up wth my 60g... i've got plenty of dwarf sag, any done got any java fern/


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

fishyjoe24 said:


> and i blow it up


 That keeps happening every 6-8 weeks. Don't you get tired of setting tanks up? It's gotta be getting quite expensive by now.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

digital_gods said:


> That keeps happening every 6-8 weeks. Don't you get tired of setting tanks up? It's gotta be getting quite expensive by now.


yep, that's why i've been selling off tanks.. I think my problem is i'm not patience with stuff and wanting the tank to be fully planted as soon as i set it up... maybe you should just take my tanks away... :fencing::loco: or you could put a pad lock on them and slap my hands when i touch them.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Or i could loan your bro my cattle prod. That would make for a viral YouTube video.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

digital_gods said:


> Or i could loan your bro my cattle prod. That would make for a viral YouTube video.


UM :snakeman: ... HA HA, I might smile if you let him borrow that.. can we borrow it for the nephew who is running after just wakin up and should still be a sleep at 3am... and he had no soda or candy today...


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

I know the rush of finding a killer deal and buying it but there are other ways of satisfying that need with out having to do damage to your pocketbook. Look into virtual day trading that has real world prizes. http://www.stocktrak.com This game uses live market data feeds. This game has taught me a little about the market and trends.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

digital_gods said:


> I know the rush of finding a killer deal and buying it but there are other ways of satisfying that need with out having to do damage to your pocketbook. Look into virtual day trading that has real world prizes. http://www.stocktrak.com This game uses live market data feeds. This game has taught me a little about the market and trends.


interesting, speaking of killer deals and trends they come and go.. got one last night, now i kind of face palm and say ummm it needs a canister filter, so i will have to sell the sump.. doh!.


----------

